# اللهجة السورية : قلطق (ألطؤ) ج. قلاطق (ألاطئ)



## clevermizo

أردت سؤال مشاركي المنتدى عن هذه الكلمة التي وجدتها مؤخرا: قلطق ("ألطؤ ʔəḷṭoʔ) جمعها قلاطق ومعناها كرسي له يدان كهذه صورة. 

أيعرف واحد منكم ما هو أصل هذه الكلمة؟ لم أنجح بوجده في المعاجم. هل هي مستخدَمة في لهجات أخرى؟

شكرا كالعادة.


----------



## ayed

clevermizo said:


> أردت سؤال مشاركي المنتدى عن هذه الكلمة التي وجدتها مؤخرا: قلطق ("ألطؤ ʔəḷṭoʔ) جمعها قلاطق ومعناها كرسي له يدان كهذه صورة.
> 
> أيعرف واحد منكم ما هو أصل هذه الكلمة؟ لم أنجح بوجده في المعاجم. هل هي مستخدَمة في لهجات أخرى؟
> 
> شكرا كالعادة.


*أصل الكلمة(تركي) من الكلمة koltuk*

* لا..نحن لانستخدمها في السعودية *


----------



## clevermizo

ayed said:


> *أصل الكلمة(تركي) من الكلمة koltuk*
> 
> * لا..نحن لانستخدمها في السعودية *



شكرا جزيلا يا عايد- كان علي أن أخمن كذلك.


----------

